# Uber wants us to take cash tips



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is true. That's why there is no tip button in the application.

If rider wants to tip, this is what we have to tell them among the official Uber line.

Remember, it is holiday season, there will be many more new riders joining. If you tell them tip is not needed, they will start and continue with this in mind.

Spread the word.

If people start tipping, it might make some loser trips worth taking. I took quite a few loser trips and riders were cocky and treated me like "you are busy driving, what else you want!" attitude.


----------

